# Première Installation de Gentoo

## daf@donkeyfr.org

Bonjour

Je découvre Gentoo et j'aimerais l'installer sur ma machine.

J'aimerais savoir si il vaut mieux que j'attende la version 1.4 qui apparement va sortir sous peu ou alors si ça vaut le coup que j'installe la version 1.2.

----------

## Bouiaw

La version 1.2 marche très bien, tu peux donc l'installer, mais la version 1.4 est basée sur GCC 3.2, dont les binaires sont incompatibles avec les versions précédentes (donc incompatibles avec Gentoo 1.2).

La question est de savoir si le passage d'une Gentoo 1.2 à une Gentoo 1.4 se fait bien. Ben mystère, je crois que personne ne le sait !

Moi je pense que tu devrais patienter un peu, tu n'as vraiment plus longtemps à attendre. A moins que le syndrome Debian touche la Gentoo   :Wink: 

A noter que les binaires de la 1.4 beta seront incompatibles eux aussi avec la  1.4 final  :Sad: 

----------

## daf@donkeyfr.org

je vais suivre tes conseils et attendre un tout petit peu la sortie de la 1.4...

j'ai vu que la 1.4 beta n'était pas compatible avec la 1.4...

sinon il y aurait un autre tutorial d'installation que celui sur gentoo.org ?

j'ai un athlon TB 1.4 avec 256Mo de RAM, il vaut mieux que je commence au stage 1 ou ça sert vraiment à rien de repartir tout de 0 et donc mieux vaut commencer au stage 2 ou 3 compilé en 686+ ?

----------

## meyerm

 *daf@donkeyfr.org wrote:*   

> j'ai vu que la 1.4 beta n'était pas compatible avec la 1.4...

 

La 1.4beta utilisee gcc 3.1, la 1.4final gcc 3.2. Ils ne sont pas compatible. (C++ ABI). Alors tu doix compiler encore une fois.

 *daf@donkeyfr.org wrote:*   

> il vaut mieux que je commence au stage 1 ou ça sert vraiment à rien de repartir tout de 0 et donc mieux vaut commencer au stage 2 ou 3 compilé en 686+ ?

 

Commence avec stage 1 si tu vas prendre la 1.4. La nouvelle gcc peut optimiser les binaires tres bien.

----------

## daf@donkeyfr.org

merci bien pour toute votre aide  :Wink: 

j'espère bientot pouvoir l'installer et venir en aide aux francophones de ce forum par la suite... ou alors demander de l'aide encore :p

----------

## xr31Daisy

D'après cette discussion, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13824, Il est possible de démarrer l'install avec un CD de la 1.2, mais de télécharger un tarball de la version 1.4.

Donc inutile d'attendre.

Pour ma part je tenterais les expériences quand les applications auront un peu évoluées. ( J'ai installé mon Gentoo il y a 2 mois, je n'ai pas envie de repasser toute une journée à attendre que ça recompile. )

----------

## daf@donkeyfr.org

merci bien  :Wink: 

je vais essayer d'installer tout ça...

je vous raconte comment ça s'est passé après :p

----------

## Bouiaw

Depuis 2 jours, je me suis lancé dans l'install de la 1.4, en bootant à partir du cdrom de la 1.2, et en utilisant le tarball de la 1.4 comme il l'est dit plus haut. Et bien, ça marche parfaitement ! GCC 3.2 marche à merveille. Bon, comme d'hab, il faut être patient, c'est du stage 1, mais aucun problème à signaler !

----------

## daf@donkeyfr.org

l'installation n'a pas eu de problemes moi non plus...

juste que je n'arrive toujours pas a faire marcher ma molette  :Wink: 

et j'ai encore ma webcam usb creative pc-600 a faire marcher :p

----------

## dioxmat

pour la molette, lance un nouveau thread sur ce forum... :)

----------

## meyerm

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> pour la molette, lance un nouveau thread sur ce forum... 

 

Acheterons les Allemands (502) et Espagnols (109)!  :Very Happy: 

BTW: Qu'est ce que caveut dire: molette

----------

## sly

La molette, c'est le truc entre les deux boutons de ta souris 

wheel en anglais  :Smile: 

----------

## daf@donkeyfr.org

merci pour votre aide sur ce sujet là  :Wink: 

bien sur j'ai encore plein de problèmes :p mais j'ai ouvert de nouveaux topics pour ça...

au niveau des applications il n'y a pas de problèmes mais au niveau du hardware, je galère pour avancer  :Wink:  j'ai réussi à presque tout installer (carte son, carte nvidia, molette ...) mais c'est pas encore bien évident à faire tout ça  :Wink: 

il faudrait qu'il y ait un petit logiciel comme portage/emerge qui gère le matériel de façon automatique... une sorte de banque de drivers qui permettrait aux newbies comme moi de ne pas trop se perdre avec son matériel  :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

mmm... il y a deja des bonnes docs sur gentoo.org et des ebuilds pour a peu pres tout le matos dont du peux avoir besoin... faut aussi pas perdre de vue que la gentoo, c'est quand meme pas tres oriente newbie a la base... (d'ou l'interet de ce forum :)

----------

